# Beasley to Minnesota for 2011/2014 2nd rd picks



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jonny Flynn
Ricky Rubio (in the future)
Corey Brewer
Wayne Ellington
Wesley Johnson
Michael Beasley
Kevin Love
Al Jefferson
Nicola Pekovic

A lot of young talent on this team. And yes, I refuse to mention Lazar Hayward and Darko Milicic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Beasley to Minnesota for virtually nothing*

Al's most definitely gone. Flynn's been in rumors. 

Kahn has made some VERY questionable moves and acquired a lot of mismatched talent without a vision. He still has a chance to turn some of this into an actual team if he made the right moves.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Beasley to Minnesota for 2nd/future swap of 1sts*

Long-time beasley fan here... You guys stole one tonite!! Congrats, but please consider mike a rookie... Not having his playing time illogically jerked around by the coach, not being abused by diva teammates and not being scapegoated by local press will be a new thing for him


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley to Minnesota for 2nd/future swap of 1sts*

I have to Kahnpliment them for this one.



> playing time


Uhhh... Kevin Love?

Another PF with a Twitter ban.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Beasley to Minnesota for 2nd/future swap of 1sts*

I'll be keeping tabs on Mike's development. Sad to see him go, but it had to be done I guess.

Hopefully he blossoms for you guys. He's got a world of talent.


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Beasley to Minnesota for 2nd/future swap of 1sts*

Jonny flynn
brewer/ wesley johsnon
Micheal Beasley
Kevin Love
Al HArrington

all of a sudden Kurt Rambis has some very good young pieces to work with.. im really starting to like the t wolves... you guys find a wing player and you guys will be making some noise in the lower bracket of the western conference


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Beasley to Minnesota for 2nd/future swap of 1sts*

If he can keep his head on straight, and be used the right way...Minny just got a great talent.

I hope he succeeds for the Wolves.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Beasley to Minnesota for 2011 2nd/2014 2nd*

No 1st rd swap in this anymore.



> Beasley trade no longer has first-round pick swap; 2nd-rounders in 2011 and 2014 + cash to Miami instead.
> 
> 
> JerryZgoda


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Love it. Beasley for basically nothing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was a win-win for both sides, although would've liked that pick swap.

Beas is ready. He gets treated like he's worthless, but he's gonna be a good player. Give him opportunities at the 3 and 4, consistent 30+ minute games and he'll be a 17-18 point scorer next season.


----------

